# Trouble printing Film Positive



## ronisbowtique (May 25, 2018)

Hey everyone..
I am trying to print film positives for a shirt design. The design has a 2 color pattern fill. I would like that to be black and white stripes. I use CorelDraw X7 and accurip. I have changed all colors to spot colors and print separation setting correctly. In stead of stripes it prints full black out. I am not sure if it is because it is a fill. I have never had this happen before. I have even tried changing it to a powerclip. I am very skilled in Corel Draw. Any ideas on why it will only print solid black fill?


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Do you have your printer set to print separations and is the printer set for CMYK? Sometimes the settings revert back.


----------



## ronisbowtique (May 25, 2018)

yes . all print setting are correct


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I always do Print Preview and then select just one of the colors I want to print in the CorelPrint dialog and make sure it looks right. Then I print that sheet. Then deselect that color and select the next, etc. It at least saves on wasting ink and film when something is obviously wrong.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Reymond said:


> Try the Trial Version of FilmMaker v4.
> 
> ```
> https://updater.cadlink.com/CommercialReleases/trial/FM4Trial.exe
> ```


What he has should work fine. It is what I have.


----------



## ronisbowtique (May 25, 2018)

I use Accurip Black Pearl


----------



## ronisbowtique (May 25, 2018)

NoXid said:


> I always do Print Preview and then select just one of the colors I want to print in the CorelPrint dialog and make sure it looks right. Then I print that sheet. Then deselect that color and select the next, etc. It at least saves on wasting ink and film when something is obviously wrong.



The problem here is that the print preview shows it correctly... but prints it solid black..


----------

